# RR: 97. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Heifetz, Sargent (cond.), New Symphony Orchestra	(1962)










2.	Chung, Kempe (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1972)










3.	Lin, Slatkin (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1986)










4.	Shaham, Sinopoli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1989)










5.	Accardo, Masur (cond.), Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra	(1977)










6.	Milstein, Barbirolli (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1942)










7.	Stern, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1967)










8.	Mutter, Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1982)










9.	Perlman, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1972)










10.	Menuhin, Susskind (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1956)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Heifetz, Sargent (cond.), New Symphony Orchestra	(1962)
2.	Chung, Kempe (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1972)
3.	Lin, Slatkin (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1986)
4.	Shaham, Sinopoli (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1989)
5.	Accardo, Masur (cond.), Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra	(1977)
6.	Milstein, Barbirolli (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1942)
7.	Stern, Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1967)
8.	Mutter, Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1982)
9.	Perlman, Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1972)
10.	Menuhin, Susskind (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1956)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

